# Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?



## Vxrdxrbxn (20. August 2013)

Moin,
da man in unserem Gewässer zuhauf kleinere Friedfische fängt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es eine mögliche Alternative zum Fleischwolf gibt, um aus diesen Fischen schmackhafte Fischfrikadellen zu machen.
Möglicherweise mit dem Pürierstab?
MfG


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Frittier sie doch !

Schmackhaft - regional eine Delikatesse.

Gräten können wohl auch geknuspert werden.

Pürierstab würde ich mal ausschließen - dann eher Mixer !

R.S.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Frittieren hört sich doch interessant an.
Was vom Fisch sollte man denn frittieren?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Händischer Fleischwolf gibts um die 10 Euro - reicht auch bei großen Brachsengräten aus. "Fisch-Pflanzerl" (bzw. im rückständigen nichtbayerischen Sprachbereich "Frikadellen") mit Mixer oder Küchenmaschine wind bei mir nie so fein geworden wie mit dem Wolf.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Tatsache, das war mir gar nicht bewusst. Hätte ich mal vorher recherchieren sollen..
Ist die Größe dieser Fische denn egal? Und welche Teile des Fisches sollte ich lieber entfernen? 
Danke für die zügigen Antworten!


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*



Renko1211 schrieb:


> Frittieren hört sich doch interessant an.
> Was vom Fisch sollte man denn frittieren?




Den Fisch sollte man frittieren :vik:

Schuppen, ausnehmen, würzen, panieren und frittieren.

Dazu lecker (Knofi)-Sößchen, Zitrone, Kartoffelsalat, etc.

Fische können so bis ca. 12cm. sein ( Rotaugen, Lauben etc.)

Guten hunger und Erfolge bitte ablichten und im Kochbereich(also hier) posten !!!

R.S.


----------



## antonio (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

zubereiten wie brathering.

antonio


----------



## kleinerWelli (16. September 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Kann da vollstens zustimmen..bis ca 11-12cm

Frittiert super lecker...

Brassen dagegen schmeiss ich lieber in die pfanne..zuviele graeten..auch die kleinen


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. September 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Querrbeet frittiert...

Dazu selbstgemachter knoblauchschaum..zum dippen


Mittleres bild....eingelegte..vorher frittierte...


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Backfisch... lecker!!! je länger sie in der Friteuse weilen, desto besser kannst du auch die Gräten mitknuspern...


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (17. September 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Ihr habt Recht! Überrascht mich, dass mir ausgerechnet Brassen am Besten schmecken. Ich kann zwar nicht alle Gräten "knuspern", aber jedem das seine.. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee für ne schöne Würzmischung? Ich benutze einfach nur Salz und Pfeffer


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. September 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*

Salz und knobischaum...mehr brauch ich nicht..


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. September 2013)

*AW: Rotfedern, Brassen und andere Kleinfische verwerten?*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Hallo Welli,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi...suche dir im netz das grundrezept fuer selbstgemachte mayo raus..2 glaeser knobipulver..billige glaeser im gewuerz regal..aber achtung...kein dunkles pulver nehmen..wird zu bitter...

Die 2 glaeser tust inne schuessel und weichst die vorsichtig in wasser ein..das wasser sehr vorsichtig dazu geben..aufquellen lassen...es soll eine feste brei konsistenz haben.man darf kein wasser sehen ! Lieber oefters wenig wasser zuschuetten..als das man abgiessen muss..KEIN FRISCHER Knobi nehmen...der waessert zu sehr...

Wenn das gequollen ist...hebst das sehr vorsichtig unter deine mayo...so...da ja bei dem grundrezept der mayo..eiweiss ueber bleibt...machst ei schnee...dieses dann sehr vorsichtig unterheben...das ergebniss siehst aufm bild^^...ab innen kuehlschrank in einem geschlossenem gefaess aufbewahren...auch als top auf grillgut sehr gut geeignet..oder aufm wurstbroetchen....aber achtung...man stinkt wie hubbatz...und der partner geht stiften  


Nimmst du den ei schnee und dann nur den aufgequollenen knobi..mit salz undn paar gewuerzen...kannst sauleckere 'knobi baiser' im backofen machen...aufpassen...die ganze wohnung stinkt..portionsweise mim teeloeffel aufs backpapier geben...super auf suppen ;

Ich mach immer das grundmayo rezept mit 16 eier und rechen das um...der schaum geht schneller weg wie ein lieb ist


----------

